# Toronto area



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

If anyone in the greater Toronto area ever needs a had to fix something or cover for you or whatever, just let me know.:waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

*Help in the GTA area*

We are located in Brampton,just northwest of T.O.Available 24 Hrs if anyone needs assistance.We have many plow trucks,salters,loaders,and bobcats.We also have subs available,all fully insured.

We also have shop facilities available for truck and plow repairs,welding,fabricating,etc.Shop is normally open during all storms.Light and heavy towing services available.We also have a few spare blades and snow blowers if someone is stuck and needs a loaner.Selection of spare truck and plow parts and batteries in stock as well.

We can also travel to help out in larger storms if there is no local snowfall here.

Office (905) 459-9282
Shop (905) 459-2734
Toronto Line (416) 565-7282

[email protected]


----------



## AFM Contracting (Oct 4, 2006)

Do you guys know of anyone who needs a sub, Im in Hamilton, if you guys know of anything let me know. Thanks


----------

